# measuring for replacement windows.



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

Where should i measure from for replacement windows. I have a concrete block house thats stucco and some places a brick front. Any tips on install would be great also. Oh and 2 of the windows are to wide for a single window so the use 2 with a brace in between. Any tips there would be great also.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

My best advice about measuring windows, is to *let a rep of the place that is selling you the replacement windows do all of the measuring or YOU will be liable for any errors.*
*They should come with illustrated directions on how to install them.*
Mike


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mike Swearingen said:


> My best advice about measuring windows, is to *let a rep of the place that is selling you the replacement windows do all of the measuring or YOU will be liable for any errors.*
> *They should come with illustrated directions on how to install them.*
> Mike


 
Yep!.........


----------



## CrabBucket (Jun 30, 2007)

*Vinyl windows?*

are you installing vinyl windows? are there windows in place? aluminum or otherwise? if you are retrofitting vinyl windows into existing windows, you take out the glass and center metal leaving the frame in tact. Then you measure the opening that you can slip in a flush fin retrofit vinyl window. Then deduct about 3/8 for clearance (about 3/16 on each side) you order the windows to that size. make sure you get flush fin. tell the supplier what you are doing. you can get some trim strips also. Then screww the window in place, insert some insulation around the perimeter and maybe some latex caulking and install the trim strips.


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

I currently have metal framed old awning windows. I was aluminum single hung windows. I dont think the frames would work for that. Also the frames are an old aluminum color and id like new whitle frames.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> I currently have metal framed old awning windows. I was aluminum single hung windows. I dont think the frames would work for that. Also the frames are an old aluminum color and id like new whitle frames.


Best way to get an accurate measurement on windows yourself is to carefully remove the casing on one side of the window (interior side). Then carefully remove the bottom apron casing of the window. Removing these two casings will allow you to see the "Rough Opening" of the window. That is, you will be able to see the rough framed opening areas top and bottom(whether brick or wood surround the opening).
You plan on installing new windows and frames. These will require new casings anyways. So just ''tack'' your old casings up temporarily. Chances are that you will have curtains covering them anyways.
Take your accurate measurements for height and width. Double check your measurements. Re-install your casings. Do this for any other windows that you have. 
These are your ROUGH OPENING measurements for "New Construction" style windows (frames and all). Use these measurements to start consultation for window ordering. (BTW-Be aware that installing New Construction style windows requires extensive work on the exterior areas for the nailing fins/flanges).

You will need your wall thickness dimensions (2x4 or 2x6). You may have additional materials on the exterior of your home that could build up the thickness of your walls even more. Try to get some accurate measurements of the wall regarding that possibility.
Determining that, will help to figure out the width of the jambs for the new windows that you want to order (I am assuming that your will order the windows with jambs installed) Designate whether you want pre-primed or wood stock on the inside jambs.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> Where should i measure from for replacement windows. I have a concrete block house thats stucco and some places a brick front. Any tips on install would be great also. *Oh and 2 of the windows are to wide for a single window so the use 2 with a brace in between.* Any tips there would be great also.


Those windows are what are referred to as _"doubled Mulled windows"._ 
Use the same method of measurement as mentioned previously to find the rough opening totals. 

The place you order your windows from, can determine the measurement of each window that is mulled to create the one ''overall window unit'' - based on your Rough Opening dimensions - for that window area.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

And it is sometimes worth having a window rep measure, because I have seen lots of "its the wrong size, won't fit!" in replacement style windows...and if you measure, guess who pays?


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

There arent any casings on my windows. I have a concrete block house with a stucco exterior. The stucco butts up to the window. That is the case with most homes here. I think i am going to have a indow rep come out to measure. Less chance for error for me and that can save me a headache when the windows come in. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> There arent any casings on my windows. I have a concrete block house with a stucco exterior. The stucco butts up to the window. That is the case with most homes here. I think i am going to have a indow rep come out to measure. Less chance for error for me and that can save me a headache when the windows come in. Thanks for all of the help.


Yes, sounds like a more difficult situation for a first time window DIYer....I think you should go that route as well....


----------

